# American Bully Terrier?



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Can someone clarrify this i thought it was simply American Bully.

Thank You in advance


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i just heard this one the other day too. i blushed for the individual who let it leave their mouth especially since they claimed to have an american bully themselves. it is american bully not american bully terrier


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Agreed.... Just the American Bully.


----------



## LoudMouf (Feb 2, 2011)

The breed is officially known as the *American Bully*. It is commonly mistakenly called the American Bully Terrier by people who are use to referring to their dogs as the American Pitbull Terrier, so they think Pitbull was just replaced by the word Bully. Usually I just correct the person, because it's an honest mistake by the uneducated.


----------



## aussie monster pitt (Mar 3, 2011)

LoudMouf said:


> The breed is officially known as the *American Bully*. It is commonly mistakenly called the American Bully Terrier by people who are use to referring to their dogs as the American Pitbull Terrier, so they think Pitbull was just replaced by the word Bully. Usually I just correct the person, because it's an honest mistake by the uneducated.


:goodpost:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

LoudMouf said:


> The breed is officially known as the *American Bully*. It is commonly mistakenly called the American Bully Terrier by people who are use to referring to their dogs as the American Pitbull Terrier, so they think Pitbull was just replaced by the word Bully. Usually I just correct the person, because it's an honest mistake by the uneducated.


:goodpost: GREAT !!! However ignorance is no excuse in court, therefore being uneducated about a breed you own no matter what is considered ignorant or neglected ownerships by the court of law.

How do correct 300 dogs all bullies with ADBA APBT papers and ABKC Bully papers? all at a ADBA/UKC dog show???? The true representation of the American Pit Bull Terrier is confused with American Bully because they carry both papers and are showing as APBTS................. THIS IS THE PROBLEM. Because People think BULLIES are APBTs and dont recognize a real APBT if they saw it. AGAIN misinformation.. Education is the KEY indeed LoudMouf'

Im NOT BASHING IN ANY SORT OF WAY.. I WILL WANT A BULLY WHEN IM NO LONGER A RANCHER AND HUNTER.. Unethical breeders and breeding practices usually the source of the problem of MISINFORMATION.


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

Ignorance is prevalent in "Pit" breed type owners. Especially newbies, the desire to sound intelligent or knowlegeable often makes individuals look like morons. I do not see a lot of American Bullies being shown in the UKC, not real familiar with the ADBA show ring but would doubt there are many showing there. Mainly because once you arrive you would quickly feel out of place.

I think there is also a major issue with APBT people telling newbies who have larger APBTs that they own American Bullies, just because a dog is larger does not make it an American Bully. Not all pitterstaffs are Am Bullies and should not be classified as such soley on the fact that they have AmStaff blood.

American Bully Terrier, still is not American Pit Bull Terrier, maybe I may be in the minority but I would not be confused, but hey I'm smart enough to know the American Staffordshire Terrier and the Staffordshire Bull Terrier are not the same breed, but maybe it would confuse an idiot.

It's not the American Bully Terrier, correct and educate, also explain the terrier tag would be inappropriate based on the fact the breed was designed for it's exaggerated "Bull" dog features, and was bred to remove most Terrier characteristics, both in type and temperment. So the Terrier Tag doesn't make sense at all.

Just my opinion.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

BullyTheKid said:


> Ignorance is prevalent in "Pit" breed type owners. Especially newbies, the desire to sound intelligent or knowlegeable often makes individuals look like morons. I do not see a lot of American Bullies being shown in the UKC, not real familiar with the ADBA show ring but would doubt there are many showing there. Mainly because once you arrive you would quickly feel out of place.
> 
> I think there is also a major issue with APBT people telling newbies who have larger APBTs that they own American Bullies, just because a dog is larger does not make it an American Bully. Not all pitterstaffs are Am Bullies and should not be classified as such soley on the fact that they have AmStaff blood.
> 
> ...


Excellent post, Killa!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Good post !!!!:goodpost:



BullyTheKid said:


> Ignorance is prevalent in "Pit" breed type owners. Especially newbies, the desire to sound intelligent or knowlegeable often makes individuals look like morons. I do not see a lot of American Bullies being shown in the UKC, not real familiar with the ADBA show ring but would doubt there are many showing there. Mainly because once you arrive you would quickly feel out of place.
> 
> I think there is also a major issue with APBT people telling newbies who have larger APBTs that they own American Bullies, just because a dog is larger does not make it an American Bully. Not all pitterstaffs are Am Bullies and should not be classified as such soley on the fact that they have AmStaff blood.
> 
> ...


----------

